# JLavoe's Journal



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

HI all.. decided to give this a shot.
Just a little background: Southern California desert, bought my home in 2017 w/ common bermuda.. pic for reference.



Here are a few pics from 2020 around August/September. Push reel cut, 3/4 inch





This will be year 4 of tending to my lawn.. now better prepared for the season. Shout out to the good dudes in the TLF Discord for the surge in knowledge. I guess I'll just be posting my WDYDT from time to time.

Hope everyone has a great year.. and chorizo! 

Salud!


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

I expect minute to minute updates.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

HungrySoutherner said:


> I expect minute to minute updates.


I won't be able to keep up.. sadly, I dont know how to mow or water my lawn. Got any resources? I need a "mentor"


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

If you want a Golf Course Lawn you are out of luck on the mowing and watering. Its really hard


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@JLavoe those pics from last year are looking pretty primo!


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

@Wiley Thank you! That manual push reel was kicking my *** out there! Worth it though, grass never looked better.

Here's another, I believe this was around July.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

So while I let my front yard go to sleep this last winter, the back yard was a different story.

Sept 2020



Jan 2021 (Mexican shed looking FABULOUS)


Did the rye overseed, used the Grand Slam blend from Stover Seed (RK stuff). I originally started reel low cutting, but it took a toll on the new plants stressing them out.. I decided to keep it higher and rotary cut on the lowest setting. Kept it simple, some NPK I had lying around from the summer and an app of FeATURE. (shout out to @SumBeach35)

Was intended to be a learning experience for me, as I hope to overseed my front yard this coming fall of 2021.

Here it is now, sprayed out the rye a few weeks ago and scalped over the weekend.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

*THE SCALP*

Before




After


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

9:00AM today 
Gave it a good watering after mowing yesterday.







I've only given it 0.3lbs of N so far, using ammonium phosphate (16-20-0) to address my low P.

We're warming up here, I'm sure we'll break 100° in April.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

I had the the privilege of joining the All Pro Turf guys on a live stream this last Thursday.. great times with @thegrassfactor, @osuturfman, @Greendoc, and the one and only @JohnP (2021 Lawn Care MVP front runner).

We discussed several topics such my soil test results, challenges, and future plans.
Keep an eye out! They've got some very special guests coming on the show soon!

Here's a video of the live stream:


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Looking great!!

Normally a shed like that does not come with a yard like yours &#129315;


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

@bushwacked LOL thanks. It's always been sort of an eye sore but I embrace that thing. Adds _character_ to the yard.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Best Mexican Shed on TLF


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

I think we should have a TLF meet up at your place for a ceremonial shed burning. It will definitely help your turf grow better.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

@SumBeach35 Lol you're damn right.

@HungrySoutherner We can take it out to the desert or Glamis and have our own Burning Man festival.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

Green-Up(date)
Lol I'm hilarious, I know

Just recently threw down another 1/3 lb of N (16-20-0), accompanied by a spray app of Depth CARB(14oz/K) and D10+(2oz/K). Trying promote new growth without too much nitrogen.

Pics as of this morning,









I don't have in ground irrigation, I typically cycle between a couple oscillating sprinkers, adjustable pattern, and this new Orbit precision arc unit I'm experimenting with.. not sure if I like it yet.

*Holla at yo papi.*


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

what's up fellow Chorizo enthusiast? Gotta keep the shed as a point of pride


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

Hola again. Few products put down since my last update:

Aristocracy (wetting agent) at 8oz/M
Citric Acid at 1lb/M
Nutriculture soluble 12-31-14 at 13.3oz/M (about 0.1lb of N)

Almost time for another round of granular fertilizer.



Had some trees removed recently too, that sand spot is where one used to be.



I've been neglecting my back yard (as usual). Taking longer to recover from the rye overseed. There's still a bit of rye that survived the initial kill, will likely go back and hit it with Celcius to clear out the stragglers.



Here's the other tree I had removed in the back yard. Poor mulberry tree was butchered when I bought my home, was already half dead and grew very ugly.





I understand things will get _squrrely_ where these trees used to be.. hoping some fairy ring doesn't develop there.


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

Gott d*mn, the glow-up is real!



We all know you get your lawn wizard powers from that shed. Looking forward to following along this season, papi.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

That morning California sun hits different.



Pretty well filled in, already under regulation with trin-pac + flurprimidol. Longer days will have this grass ROLLIN'.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

It's doing well, night time temps really helped it take off.



Best believe I'm watering the hell out of it! Anyone else chugging through this heat wave?


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

We arent touching those temps but it sure feels hot to me. How often you watering?


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

@SeanBB Hey neighbor!
Right now, every other day due to this heat wave. We're projected to break record highs this weekend.. just wanna make sure the grass can push through it.

Stay on your side of the mountains. :lol:


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@JLavoe Dude, I think I have caterpillars don't know what to do! good luck with the heat!


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Man, that is some crazy heat. Looks really good for those temps. Your neighbors yard looks pretty toasted.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

@Boy_meets_lawn They happen to have in ground irrigation too. I see them run maybe 3 times a week for a couple minutes. Nowhere near enough water.


----------



## wilsonline (Dec 18, 2021)

Any updates? Nice job with that lawn! How is the pH?


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

wilsonline said:


> Any updates? Nice job with that lawn! How is the pH?


Hey sexy…I was talking to the lawn.


----------

